
World’s Largest Yacht to Be Retorted to Clean Up Ocean Platic - djsumdog
http://www.techocean.tk/2017/11/billionaire-builds-donates-worlds.html?m=1
======
matt_the_bass
I believe I met the designer of this vessel 2 months ago. They have some very
ambitious goals. Lots of companies are trying to figure out how to provide
solutions to the owners demand.

